# Best inline co2 reactor of atomizer?



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

How big is your tank? Ive used both rex grigs reactor and cerges style. I think i like the cerges better, Simpler to make and looks a bit more attractive under the tank. Its more expensive to make but has lasted me longer. My rex grigs broke during a move.

Ive ran the cerges with a sunsun 304b and rena xp1. It runs better on lower flow.


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

CARBONDOSER EXT5000, it dissolves all the CO2 in the reactor and has a probe holder for your PH meter. With the probe holder will run you around 130 and worth every penny.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Inline atomizers require a higher PSI to function properly. They create a lot of micro co2 bubbles that get all over the inside of the aquarium (tank will look like a bottle of Sprite with little bubbles everywhere). Many people end up disliking all the bubbles and switch over to a reactor. Not sure of any recommended brands.

Cerges or Rex Griggs style reactors you usually build/put together yourself. Only downside really is the space they take up, but not a deal breaker in most cases. Plumbing them inline to a filter does reduce filtration flow rate some.

I recommend a reactor to get the best co2 dissolution without the ton of micro bubbles. I too like the look of Cerges better, but have seen some nicely done Rex Griggs style (Rex does have more customization options). Look up how to make your own or see if someone can build one for you (I know nilocg has built some Rex Griggs reactors for people).


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! 

I would be putting this on a 12g long and since I don't have an extra power head my flow is just about right, so I was thinking a reactor might not be the best option out there for me. I have looked into making my own Griggs reactor and Cerges, but I don't have any of the tools I need to make them lol 

For the inline atomizer, I do have pressurized co2 so I'm sure I can get the right pressure for it to work

So I do believe the reactor would be the best option, but I would probably need a small one for such a small tank right? Does anyone have any advice or even an old one they made they're willing to sell? 

Thanks again!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahh I see. There are small reactors out there that I have seen. Only dabbled in the larger reactors so don't know of many besides the ISTA Max Mix reactors. Probably smaller ones out there. I'm sure you could make a small one yourself as well, but it would reduce filter flowrate some. So it's up to you.


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you guys for the help! I will probably go with the inline atomizer and hopefully get good results


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

For the cerges you just need a saw or cutters for the pvc. And plyers to tighten the hose barbs. But for a 12 gal a atomizer might be better for space.


----------

